# cheating



## firstkid7 (Dec 11, 2010)

So my wife has left for the weekend..... We have had little intimacy in our marriage over the past 26 months. I do not know where she is...We had no fights, she has constantly complimented me on being such a good husband. She turned her phone of after sending me a message saying that she was where ever she was going. She would not tell me were that is. 

She sends me a email from her work yesterday telling me
again that she is o.k at 10 at night. She thanks me in the email for being so nice and that she appreciates it more than I will ever know.

All I can do is think that she is with someone else having wild crazy sex.... I know this is probably my imagination but her pattern over her life has been actually through the last 8 of her relationships is to be with someone for about two to three years and then she finds someone else to rescue her from the relationship that she is in....

It is so hard to leave your heart open knowing at any minute she could devastate you. My first wife cheated on me and had multiple affairs and this was done while I was in full time ministry preaching to thousands all over the place....I can not help to think that my wife now who is turning away from the things of God and even studying
Buddism and all this other stuff because she is a librarian and she has to read everything, is going to latch on to someone else and I will be devastated again.... 

If my wife is not having sex with me then she has to be getting it from somewhere.... Can women just turn
off those drives and just totally shut down in those areas..... 

I am so insecure and I guess I am trying to find out how long I should leave my heart out there to be trampled upon....


She says that she will never be able to filter life through a Christian perspective.... She knew and represented her faith to me before we got married and knew I was a minister....

We did marriage counseling, talked to numerous pastors, and everyone thought our marriage was a great idea. No one had any red flags not even my parents....

What to do???


----------



## Dowjones (Sep 16, 2010)

Dude, being a Christian does NOT mean that you have to be a doormat for your wife. DEMAND a strict accounting from her as to where she was and who she was with. You will find that if you don't respect yourself, how can you expect her to respect you? You are exhibiting a pattern of weak behavior and these women are taking advantage of this weakness. You need to man-up.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

That is just BS! There is no way my wife would get away with this nonsense. Leaving and not telling me where she is? I'd be out looking for her. Calling family and friends to help. 

Christian or not - gps her car and keylog the pc. If she is not cheating on you - what's she doing? Playing canasta with grandma? 

As Dowjones said, you are exhibiting weak behavior and she taking advantage. She clearly does not respect you enough to say where she is or where she is going. No respect at all. 

Good luck brother and I hope you can get some closure without it ripping your heart out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

Kind of wimpy first, no offense but don't jump in my foxhole!


----------



## firstkid7 (Dec 11, 2010)

Come on man. I have actually been in many fox holes... Simper Fi

Anyways bro you are right I am whipped and need to get some Balls I guess.... Just love her that is all,,,, Thanks for the comments


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

firstkid7 said:


> Come on man. I have actually been in many fox holes... Simper Fi
> 
> Anyways bro you are right I am whipped and need to get some Balls I guess.... Just love her that is all,,,, Thanks for the comments


Don't think about getting some balls, snatch them back and put them back on NOW! Being in love and being a doormat are 2 different things.


----------

